

Ask HN: Gmail SMS Notification on Reply - interro

is there service doing that?
======
jameyc
If you mean gmail reply to you becomes SMS msg - Could you just forward
replies via filter in gmail, sending them over to your phone provider's email
to SMS bridge number? (Assuming they have one, most do)

